# Mazuriks wednesday 12-28



## hookineyezz (Nov 5, 2014)

Will be hitting the lake sometime between 9-10 am tomorrow. Have fished the area on friends boats, but taking my own tomorrow. If anybody wants to network, pm me for my number. Ill have a handheld marine radio go by hookineyezz.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

A hand held radio will likely only go 2 or 3 miles.


----------



## hookineyezz (Nov 5, 2014)

Thats all i have, but i can text!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazing this time of year and just a hand held radio


----------



## rescuediver54 (Feb 24, 2008)

Any word on the Catawba State Park ramp?


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Still iced up


----------



## rescuediver54 (Feb 24, 2008)

K Metzger said:


> Still iced up


Thanks!


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

KPI said:


> Amazing this time of year and just a hand held radio


Yep, just another statistic in the making.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Good thing you guys aren't duck hunters, we don't even take a radio. We do have 4 cell phones that work. We even have the Coast Guard on speed dial. What did people do before radios. Hummmmm. I guess it's easy to sit behind a computer and talk a good game. Ya, we'll be out there tomorrow, and props to all of you who are do'ers. The rest of you can live your lives through us. We'll be happy to report back what fun we had. And you know what, if something does happen at least we were getting something out of life. I'm thinking that this isn't the first time I've done this, so I feel pretty good about going.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I can tell you I'd rather be on a boat tomorrow than on any ice which I'm sure theres gonna be a bunch of rumdums trying to do.

Be careful all.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

texasrig said:


> Good thing you guys aren't duck hunters, we don't even take a radio. We do have 4 cell phones that work. We even have the Coast Guard on speed dial. What did people do before radios. Hummmmm. I guess it's easy to sit behind a computer and talk a good game. Ya, we'll be out there tomorrow, and props to all of you who are do'ers. The rest of you can live your lives through us. We'll be happy to report back what fun we had. And you know what, if something does happen at least we were getting something out of life. I'm thinking that this isn't the first time I've done this, so I feel pretty good about going.


I didn't know cell phones worked under water now. What model do you have?

Going out in extreme conditions without the right gear doesn't make you more of a man. Arrogance doesn't make you invincible either. 

I'm just stating what everyone is thinking.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

"doers"??? That statement is idiotic on so many levels. You asked what people did before radios, my question is how did people brag and think they were the chit before ogf and Facebook???


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

hookineyezz said:


> Will be hitting the lake sometime between 9-10 am tomorrow. Have fished the area on friends boats, but taking my own tomorrow. If anybody wants to network, pm me for my number. Ill have a handheld marine radio go by hookineyezz.


PM sent hookineyzz


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

island troller said:


> PM sent hookineyzz


TTT


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

texasrig said:


> Good thing you guys aren't duck hunters, we don't even take a radio. We do have 4 cell phones that work. We even have the Coast Guard on speed dial. What did people do before radios. Hummmmm. I guess it's easy to sit behind a computer and talk a good game. Ya, we'll be out there tomorrow, and props to all of you who are do'ers. The rest of you can live your lives through us. We'll be happy to report back what fun we had. And you know what, if something does happen at least we were getting something out of life. I'm thinking that this isn't the first time I've done this, so I feel pretty good about going.


First of all, some of us "non-doers" have to work or have other commitments that prevent us from being out today. I would LOVE TO BE OUT THERE right now.....so I hope you guys do great!
From a safety perspective, there's really no room for error this time of year and a marine radio is a good idea in addition to the multiple cell-phones. Even though I have the marine radio, I also started putting my cell phone in a zip-lock bag and then keep it in a zipped pocket in my outerwear. If I do go in, hopefully the zip-lock will keep it dry enough to work if needed. I also keep an extra set of dry clothes in one of the compartments on the boat. Not only could this help save a person from hypothermia until you get them back to shore, it could save the trip too. Last spring I took my first ever "unplanned swim" in 36 degree water and then simply changed clothes after getting back in the boat and continued to fish in wet shoes. Other than cold feet....turned out to be a great day!
I have some other rules to fish by this time of year but the bottom line is it's better to be safe than sorry. Looking forward to your report and hoping the wind forecast stays awesome for Sunday/Monday


----------



## rescuediver54 (Feb 24, 2008)

Is there really a need for a safety briefing in every thread in early spring and winter? We're all grown ass adults and we live in a free country, if you don't like what the other guy is doing your opinion isn't going to change his mind.
Let's keep this site about fishing and not bitching and not ruin another website...


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

"Doers" now that's funny. I guess "Doers" are the the ones that ask you to hold their beer.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

rescuediver54 said:


> Is there really a need for a safety briefing in every thread in early spring and winter? We're all grown ass adults and we live in a free country, if you don't like what the other guy is doing your opinion isn't going to change his mind.
> Let's keep this site about fishing and not bitching and not ruin another website...


So it's ok to put other people in harms way because of ignorance or stupidity. Maybe just once one of these so called safety briefings might save a life. If everyone was prepared we wouldn't need rescue personal.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

rescuediver54 said:


> Is there really a need for a safety briefing in every thread in early spring and winter?


*YES! *
There are new people checking in all the time who's enthusiasm far exceeds their experience. 



BTW, Marine radios (even handhelds) have been around a lot longer than cell phones.


----------



## rescuediver54 (Feb 24, 2008)

mkalink said:


> So it's ok to put other people in harms way because of ignorance or stupidity.





KaGee said:


> *YES! *
> There are new people checking in all the time who's enthusiasm far exceeds their experience.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

rescuediver54 said:


> I think you missed the point...


We got the point as you posted it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Dammit...wanted to get in on page 1.


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Bringing a Handheld is still a good idea. Maybe you don't get other boats to hear your transmission but the Coast Guard has amplifiers on there antennas and you would be amazed of what they pick up from how far. In my ignorance one time was talking to a handheld my son was using on his bike in the neighborhood doing a radio check and was told at that time to clear the channel and that it was for Coast Guard use. I was 18 miles from the port on land, trees buildings and such. So something is better than nothing. Good luck.


----------



## terrystoy (Apr 20, 2014)

I would like to here how you did and what you were using. I enjoy reading fishermen post as long as they help the new people learn from there post


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

BFG said:


> Dammit...wanted to get in on page 1.


I wish I wasn't on the first page BFG. You got lucky.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I would rather hear if someone is doing any good. All the bickering is getting to be a bunch of crap. When ya all get done with all the picking at each other maybe someone will post some useful info. Yeah safety is important but if a guy is going out now he likely knows what he is doing.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

catfish_1999 said:


> Yeah safety is important but if a guy is going out now he likely knows what he is doing.


If there is one thing I have learned over the years is that the internet is a very powerful thing when it comes to the communication of information. Unfortunately, sometimes that information lacks details, has implied content, or is just plain mis-leading. To the veteran fisherman (and/or veteran forum user) not everything needs to be explained in detail. However; and this is a BIG however; it never ceases to amaze me at the chances that some are willing to take for a fish on the end of a line. I will guarantee you that if you were at Mazurik's this morning, one could have counted a number of boats that were going out without a functional marine radio. Fortunately for everyone, it has been very warm as of late, but how many of those same boats checked their bilge system prior to launching? 

We all want to believe that those who are venturing out have their stuff squared away. History has proven otherwise, and even those who believed they were "safe" in newer boats and such didn't return back home to their loved ones, and speaking of loved ones, I don't believe I would get out of the house if I said this....

"Well, if something happens honey, at least I will have died doing something that I love....talk to you later..."


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Sometimes a bad report is just as beneficial to fisherman as a good one. So here is my bad report. Launched out of Mazurick this afternoon after work on a search of walleyes away from Huron. Searched for two hours and only saw 2 marks on the graph. Never dropped out a rod because we found no areas worth trolling. Was in the area of Mouse, Starve, Kelleys and Marblehead. Also I hope I did not leave room for bashing here because its seems to be the new thing on OFG. Lets just calm down guys. It could be a challenging fishing winter until April fishing.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

island troller said:


> Sometimes a bad report is just as beneficial to fisherman as a good one. So here is my bad report. Launched out of Mazurick this afternoon after work on a search of walleyes away from Huron. Searched for two hours and only saw 2 marks on the graph. Never dropped out a rod because we found no areas worth trolling. Was in the area of Mouse, Starve, Kelleys and Marblehead. Also I hope I did not leave room for bashing here because its seems to be the new thing on OFG. Lets just calm down guys. It could be a challenging fishing winter until April fishing.


Thanks for the report island troller, seems like the fish are way behind schedule moving to the western basin. I'm hoping to get to them in February. I love ice fishing erie, but if it doesn't ice up, I hope it's fishable from the boat. They will be there by then for sure. Thanks again for the effort and report.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I think the walleyes are stacked now at reefs and cans. Just cant get there yet. We wanted to today but I seen the Titanic movie.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

island troller said:


> Sometimes a bad report is just as beneficial to fisherman as a good one. So here is my bad report. Launched out of Mazurick this afternoon after work on a search of walleyes away from Huron. Searched for two hours and only saw 2 marks on the graph. Never dropped out a rod because we found no areas worth trolling. Was in the area of Mouse, Starve, Kelleys and Marblehead. Also I hope I did not leave room for bashing here because its seems to be the new thing on OFG. Lets just calm down guys. It could be a challenging fishing winter until April fishing.


Thanks for the report


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

island troller said:


> I think the walleyes are stacked now at reefs and cans. Just cant get there yet. We wanted to today but I seen the Titanic movie.


Don't forget about the fish that migrate up through the sandusky bay to the river. Seems nobody fishes for those fish. I fished the bay, off the shipping channel one night for the brawl. The channel was loaded with fish, just couldn't get them to bite. Water was really dirty then.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

My Demeyes said:


> Don't forget about the fish that migrate up through the sandusky bay to the river. Seems nobody fishes for those fish. I fished the bay, off the shipping channel one night for the brawl. The channel was loaded with fish, just couldn't get them to bite. Water was really dirty then.



I do fish for them. Month of March. Too early yet


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok so that was you island troller I saw this evening off of Gem beach area. I also saw 3 guys on the ice right off Catawba state park pier drilling holes and trying to ice fish


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I tried that area too. My fishing buddy drove by catawba when we got in and he also said 3 guys were ice fishing off catawba


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

island troller said:


> Yes I tried that area too. My fishing buddy drove by catawba when we got in and he also said 3 guys were ice fishing off catawba


Ice fishing???? I have not been up to the area for some time but from what I can tell the satellite image does not show much ice at all


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Was there any ice between marblehead and cedar point?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I have fished this time of year just was saying get your ducks in a row!!! I don't need the sh** for not being a doer you can shove it guy is asking for info on the area and said not familiar with the area and commonly fishes on a buddies boat but taking his out this time!!!there are guys in OGF land that fish this time of year and I would be out with them but the guys who are rookies blow me away!!! As far as duck hunters it is your thing enjoy I am not getting on my soap box just s said I was amazed this time of year just a hand held!!! When I go I will be in a heated enclosure with my mustang suit on and a set spare clothes and safety gear and then some see you boys out there


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

My Demeyes said:


> Was there any ice between marblehead and cedar point?


No it was all coming through the south passage. Lot of ice yet coming across from Port Clinton shore and the Catawba launch cove yet.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

My Demeyes said:


> Don't forget about the fish that migrate up through the sandusky bay to the river. Seems nobody fishes for those fish. I fished the bay, off the shipping channel one night for the brawl. The channel was loaded with fish, just couldn't get them to bite. Water was really dirty then.


Sshhhhhh.....there are no fish in, near or around the Bay. Move along, nothing to see here


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

idontknow316 said:


> Sshhhhhh.....there are no fish in, near or around the Bay. Move along, nothing to see here


Uh huh, lol


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Carpman said:


> I didn't know cell phones worked under water now. What model do you have?
> 
> Going out in extreme conditions without the right gear doesn't make you more of a man. Arrogance doesn't make you invincible either.
> 
> I'm just stating what everyone is thinking.


Radios don't work underwater either.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

percidaeben said:


> Radios don't work underwater either.


Yes, they are submersible and work. That is the whole point of having a marine radio.......


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe they do work under water as you say, but if there in the water, so are you. Now here's the rub, if you are in the water you have 15 min, maybe up to 20 min until your dead. That's DEAD, not get picked up by a boat and magically get warmed up and be happy ever after. The only way your going to survive a dunking if your boat goes down is if another boat in the area sees you in distress and gets there in 5 min to get you out of the water.

The beauty of the whole deal is that boats mostly don't just sink for no resason. That leaves weather related sinkings. I believe the last people who died in cold weather was weather related. Had they made different decision at the time, there's a good chance they wouldn't have ended up the way they did. It's better to get home, than to take a chance getting to your home port. A radio wouldn't have helped them at all. 

The best way is to stay out of the water in the first place. Do your homework and have fun.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

According to my salesman, my galaxy s7 active is waterproof) and even has an underwater mode for my camera. I'm not planning on testing it, but it's nice to know all is not lost if I get it wet. 

With that being said, I agree that the best way to stay safe is to stay out of the water.


----------



## rescuediver54 (Feb 24, 2008)

texasrig said:


> Maybe they do work under water as you say, but if there in the water, so are you. Now here's the rub, if you are in the water you have 15 min, maybe up to 20 min until your dead. That's DEAD, not get picked up by a boat and magically get warmed up and be happy ever after. The only way your going to survive a dunking if your boat goes down is if another boat in the area sees you in distress and gets there in 5 min to get you out of the water.
> 
> The beauty of the whole deal is that boats mostly don't just sink for no resason. That leaves weather related sinkings. I believe the last people who died in cold weather was weather related. Had they made different decision at the time, there's a good chance they wouldn't have ended up the way they did. It's better to get home, than to take a chance getting to your home port. A radio wouldn't have helped them at all.
> 
> The best way is to stay out of the water in the first place. Do your homework and have fun.


The first part of your message is pretty accurate but I'm curious on how everyone thinks that this radio or cell phones you guys speak of saves lives?? Sure you can put a distress call out and the CG and local fire depts will respond in a timely matter but if you're already in the water I guarantee you they most likely will not beat those times. The only thing that will save your life in cold water situationsports is p


----------



## rescuediver54 (Feb 24, 2008)

rescuediver54 said:


> The first part of your message is pretty accurate but I'm curious on how everyone thinks that this radio or cell phones you guys speak of saves lives?? Sure you can put a distress call out and the CG and local fire depts will respond in a timely matter but if you're already in the water I guarantee you they most likely will not beat those times. The only thing that will save your life in cold water situationsports is p


Situations is proper exposure protection, a life jacket and a float plan.. even better would be the buddy system with another boat in the area..


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

A cell phone is not a replacement for a hard wired marine radio period, now or anytime of year, even if it wipes my bottom and rinses it. The name of the game is redundancy. Honestly, if you want to go and not know what you are doing, that's on you because I give two chits if you make a stupid decision and are ill prepared. I have issue when you put yourself in a situation that needlessly puts others in harms way to get you out of your self created issue. The people whose job it is to respond will respond as quick as possible and help you the best they can be it another boater or sworn personnel. That's what they signed up for but want to go home to their family at night as well. To risk their life for you because of lack of preparation is not right. An accident, sure. Lack of planning/knowledge, no. And to the last poster who made the comment about being gone in 10-20 minutes needs to research CLO ratings and CLO rated clothing. This shows lack of preparation right there. Sorry if I drug this topic down, on or in the wrong direction but some times time on the water does not equal experience. And this thread kind of is revealing that!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ya know what... Here's a pic of a clo rating chart, since I'm sure I will be fired back at for my last post. A mustang 2175 has an immersed CLO rating of .420. since this was discussed several years back and I posted it back then I'm sure you knew all about this chart and the extended time the CLO rated clothing gives you. Oh wait, based on these past few statements..... Well I better shut my mouth because I don't want to end up in ogf timeout. Have a good day, I'm out!


----------



## nate gsi (Oct 18, 2011)

Y'all are pathetic. Im smarter. Im more prepared. Im faster . Im just better than you. My boat is better than yours. I have a ranger. GEEZ! Leave the agenda pushing to the crooks in washington and let this site be what it is meant to be. FISHING FORUM.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice chart, but it's not hours it's minutes. I'm sure a person could fish in a dry suit and last for hours if he went in the water, but the truth is most people don't. Not to mention heath and age concerns. Most dress in cold weather clothing. When wet, it adds a bunch of weight to the person. It's very hard to pull a guy from the water in a high sided boat out in the conditions. Also in cold water conditions a life jacket just makes it easier for them to find the body. It was only last year when the famous singer died after he went into the water, was able to make it to shore, but died due to exposure.

Cold water exposure is no joke. Not having or having a radio is not going to make the difference if you go into the water most of the time. It's all about not going in the water in the first place. Fortunately it's not an issue 99.9% of the time because most everyone is plenty safe about what they are doing. Being a Nelli Nay Sayer does nothing to help, so please don't make judgements on others on here.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Not judging at all. Like I said I give two chits about you and your decision,(please read entire post). You are misinformed and there is gear that will extend your in water survival. Show me in my post where I said not to go out? But if you choose to be misinformed on gear and what I posted then so be it. I'm done with this bull. It's not being a nay sayer or the like. It's being informed and using that knowledge to increase your chances should you get in a situation you hope you never are in. If you took it any other way... You or anyone else... Again I give 2 chits. Out!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I also get tired of the inevitable winter safety briefings.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

You can do everything right and still find trouble. Be smart and go fishing! Or stay home and read about it.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

^^^^ what he said.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

texasrig said:


> ^^^^ what he said.


Thanks Erie picked up some useful stuff new to the Erie game I think I'll wait to spring but you gave me things to think about the water still be cold but Igot months to get ready thanks maybe someday I'll have some usefull help


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

i will be going to edgewater sunday. any body know if it is open.thanks fisherman Bob


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Bassthumb said:


> I also get tired of the inevitable winter safety briefings.


1) You don't have to read them.
2) You certainly don't have to comment.

Wasn't it you who got his bell rung by Mother Nature in a yak at Metzger's Marsh during a storm? Hmmm?

Isn't this your reply..."Today I am apologizing for my sins and asking gods forgiveness. Having a tree fall on top of your head and knowing the improbabilities of that actually happening will make you wonder about divine intervention and cause you to examine your path"! Hmmmm? 

You also pleaded ignorance of the weather, blaming a phone app. Others chimed in about the abundance of bad weather possibilities and you never replied. It's almost like the phone app was just an excuse. You chose to go out 
anyway and got smacked.

Seems to me you should be leading the way for more "safety briefings", not less.


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

fishermanbob said:


> i will be going to edgewater sunday. any body know if it is open.thanks fisherman Bob


Yes Edgewater is open, I was there yesterday. 72nd is open also.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

My icom hand held radio gets excellent range. I was on the Canadian line by middle island and received a "loud and clear" radio check from Marblehead tow service. Not a fluke either. Multiple radio checks from 10-25 miles out.


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah...The Mustang suit is nice thinking and all..and i get it.., also
agree you better have a buddy ready ASAP to fish you out! I also
have to believe in a "worthy" rig this time of year with 2 motors and
fresh battery's ...change of clothes...so on so on...Agree with texasrig...
your on "borrowed time" this time of year...20 min tops before full
blown shock sets in- BE SAFE


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Same people different year with all the safety precaution stuff. Definitely gets old and as far as not reading them it's hard when a guy or gal is looking for a mazuriks report and its gobbled up with nonsense!! I try not to post on stuff like this but sometimes I just can't help it.


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

LaDobasser said:


> Yes Edgewater is open, I was there yesterday. 72nd is open also.


thanks for the reply Bob


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

If this gets me kicked off so be it...Texasrig you bringing up "those people who died." Those people who died were good friends of mine. To talk about going to home port  is bs. You don't know what happened and nobody does or will ever have a 100% correct answers. Unfortunately the deceased can't tell you. Accidents are accidents plain and damn simple. My two friends on that boat were damn experienced but accidents don't care about experience. I was out with them in some rough waters enough to make you crap your pants...now I'm sure your more experienced then 99.999% of people on here. My buddy that owned the boat that went down his father had a bass boat not a 621 Ranger a low profile winner. We had been out in nasty nasty stuff in that thing in early springs. Smartest choice not at all. We were lucky to not have a ACCIDENT!! You can't walk on water like the rest of us so get off your high horse!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

It sounds like you and your friends are diehard fishermen!


----------



## acanvasman (Jan 20, 2014)

GOOD FISHING EVERYBODY! everybody stay safe out there, and if you dont like the conditions on the lake, stay home. its just common sense people.HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------

